# I have to say "Big Hello" to SewScary"!



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Yes, we have another Halloween Hottie!!

Glad you made it here!!!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

where? haha halloween hottie. Welcome sewscary


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

YEAH! WHERE? THE HOTTIE I MEAN!

No really welcome don't let us scare you away too soon. MUAHAHAHA


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I wonder...what's our limit on Halloween Hot Chicks here??


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> I wonder...what's our limit on Halloween Hot Chicks here??


Infinity + 1.

Welcome aboard Sew Scary.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Is this somebody I won't bore to death, talking about sewing? Where is this person! Welcome!


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

((Looks under the rocks for Sew Scary)) YOOOO HOOOO WHERE ARE YOU!?!?! lol Welcome Sew Scary hope ya like it here.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Come out come out where ever you are!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

HA! I think she's a figment of FE's imagination...LOL!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Welcome. Why is it all of FE's freinds remain in hiding?


----------



## SewScary (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome! I'm glad to be here! SewScary


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome SewScary. We'll try to overlook the fact that you let FE call you a friend. 


You'll like it here.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

She stayed a couple doors down from me at IS. I left a note on her door at the hotel. heh


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hell o & welcome


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome SewScary


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Welcome! Glad you joined us!


----------

